# Pinkish brown eggs?



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I have new hens that just started laying. Most of my eggs are tiny. This is a medium egg. Looks pinkish brown.. Which hen do you think laid this egg??
I have these possible prospects...Colombian rock, amber link, dark and buff brahmas, golden and silver Wyandotte other than the marans and americanas and white layers)


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Any partridge rocks?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Rocks will lay pink eggs regardless of their feather coloring. We have partridge and barred here that lay pink ones, I'd assume Columbians would too!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hmm weird! My barred rock lays a brown egg... That's why I didn't mention her she's 2 yr old and I can tell which egg is here assuming the egg color dosent change. I did get her egg with the pinkish one. Prob the Colombian! Cool


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I can always tell which one my rocks lay... they're just so pretty! I didn't get them for that reason but I was pleased as punch to learn this when they did start laying.  I posted this photo on another thread earlier today... A pink rock egg (left) next two two eggs either laid by Orpington or Brahmas...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's exactly what it looked like! Same shape and everything!! Thankyou! My flock consists of 14 birds all diff breeds


----------

